# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artist: Shefqet Avdush Emini

## ShEmini

Biography:

Shefqet Avdush Emini, an international recognized artist, is born in Davidovc in Kosovo on 2 June 1957. He studied Visual Arts as a young man at the Art Academy in Pristina (Kosovo) and worked, after finishing his education, as an artist and art teacher in several towns in Kosovo. As an artist and art teacher he is able to live and work all over the world, though he always will be connected with his roots to Kosovo. In several works of his hand you will be able to discover these roots and his mixed feelings of living abroad. Shefqet Avdush Emini is an academically educated artist who developed his own style, his own signature, which made him famous. The list of exhibitions of his artworks in museums and art galleries worldwide is long. Sweden, Denmark, Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, China, Austria, Nederland, Germany, Italy, Grot Britannia, Spain, Portugal, France (Louver) Belgium, Romania, Bulgaria, Macedonia, Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia, Bosnia, Kosovo, Albania, Brazil, Washington, Kuwait, Slovakia, Oman, Russia, Palestina,Canada,. Besides, he is regular invited to join art symposia where local and international artist do come together to create art and get inspired. Shefqet is also connected to the Filarski Academy, a private Academy in The Netherlands founded by the artist Marian Filarski, as a teacher for master classes in painting.
Ina Eskes MA of Art history

Workshop for Youth Union workers  Ministry of Youth and sport Egypt 2014
(II) Workshop in Fresco Art Galery, Cairo, Egypt 2014
(I) Workshop in Fresco Art Galery, Cairo, Egypt 2014

*Member:*

Permanent collection of Municipality Museum in Estrem,Portugal 2014
Permanent collection of Museum  Alija Izetbegovic 2013
Association of poets,writers and artists  Pegasi Albania 2013
Permanent collection of the Modern Art Museum,Kuwait 2012
Permanent collection of the Museum MAC Brazil 2011
Permanent collection of the Gallery Tetovo, Macedonia 2010
Permanent collection of the Gallery Aiud, Romania 2010
Permanent collection of the Museum Tepecik,turkey 2010
Aperon Art Plus Gallery, Istanbul 2010
Gallery Tornby Denmark2010;
RKD as from2003;
Foundation Symbiose Sittard as from 2003;
Foundation art centre keeps out 2003;
Aida as from 1994
Stichting Kunstcentrum Weert as from 2003;
Permanent collection of the National Gallery of art in Tirana 1999
Artist figurative association of the Kosovo as from1989;
President of the foundation Zef Kolombi  Ferizaj Kosovo as from 1988-1992
Member of foundation art centre  Zef Kolombi  Ferizaj Kosovo as from 1982;

*Exhibitions:*
2015. Exhibition in Harram Kumbert Hotel, Urfa,Turkey 
2015"Inter-Art" International Exhibition Palace of the United Nations, Geneva, Switzerland
2014.Exhibitions in Taza Biennial, Moroko 2014
2014. Exhibition in Erdem Bayazit Kultur Merkezi Antalya,Turkey
2014.Exhibition in Kultur Gallery Sitesi Salonu,Bolu Turkey
2014.Exhibition in Gallery Mustafa Kemal Merkez, Istanbul
2014.Exhibition in open environment Apeldoorn, The Netherlands
2014.Exhibition Art-Penza for the festival of contemporary art chernozem - 201
2014.National History Museum of Transylvania, Cluj-Napoca (NHMT)
2014.Exhibition in Municipality Museum in Estrem,Portugal
2014.Exhibition in Centers of culture Saguen,Quebec, Canada
2014.Exhibition in Art Gallery Penza,Russia
2014.Exhibition in Gaza - Palestine
2014.Exhibition in Özyeğin University,Istanbul,Turkey
2014.Exhibition in The Tipsy Teapot, Cairo, Egypt
2014.International Exhibition, Gurin, France
2014.Exhibitions in Villa 43 Maadi Sarayat, Egypt
2014.Exhibition in Tutin Hom of culture Serbia
2014.Exhibition in Restaurant Guri,Cairo, Egypt
2014.Exhibition in Priboj Gallery spirale Serbia
2014.Exhibition in Renaissance Hotel, Cairo, Egypt
2014.Prijepole Home of culture Serbia
2014.Exhibition in Gallery Roman Petrovic , Sarajevo, Bosnia
2014.Exhibition in Plav Hom of culture Montenegro
2014.Exhibition in Sahl Hasheesh,Hurghada,Egypt
2014.Exhibition in Pirot Hom of culture Serbia
2013.Exhibition in Gallery Penza,Russia
2013.Exhibition National Museum of Unification,Alba lulia,Romaia
2013.Exhibition at the Royal Garden, Copenhagen, Denmark
2013.Exhibition International Biennial Festival of Portrait INTERBIFEP in Bosnia i Eercigovina
2013.ExhibitionTuch within the XIIIth edition of the Inter-Art International Artcamp,at the Inter-Art Gallery,Romaia
2013.ExhibitionExhibition Hanikahu in Sarajevo,Bosnia
2013.Exhibition New York, USA  Inter-Art: 20th Anniversary edition of Mail Art
2013.Exhibition in Novi Pazar Gallery International Universyti ,Montenegro
2013.Exhibition in Gallery centre of Culture Leskovac, Serbia
2013.Exhibition in Homee of culture Vranije, Serbia
2013.Exhibition in Nis Gallery Serbia
2013.Exhibition Ostraka Gallery  Dandy Mega mall  Cairo,Egypte
2013.Exhibition in Centrul Cultural Liviu Rebreanu Aiud,Romania
2013.Exhibition in Kosove
2013.Exhibition in KTO Karatay University,Konya,Turkey
2013.Exhibition in JW Marriott Hotel Cairo
2013.Exhibition Inter Art International exhibitin,at the European Prlament,Brussesl,Belgium
2013.Exhibition Sanitätshaus Am Deister,Bennigsen,Germany
2013.ASROPA international art exhibition in Santarosa Gallery Gunsan Korea
2013.Exhibition NAR-I A?K Gallery  Konya,Turkey
2013.Exhibition in Galley Galéria Cit, Bratislava,Slovakia
2013.Exhibition in Sirius Hotel,Prishtina,Kosovo
2012.International Art & Design Exhibitionin Seoul Korea
2012.Exhibition in Sharm El Sheikh,Egypte
2012.Exhibition in Arts Galerie,Tirana
2012.Exhibition in Ödemi?,Turkkey
2012.Exhibition in Bostonli Galleryin 21 september in Izmir,Turkey
2012.Exhibition in Castel,Moimirovce,Slovakia
2012.Exhibition Hotel Prishtina,Kosovo
2012.Exhibition Hamam Prizeren,Kosovo
2012.Exhibition in museum Antalya,Turkey
2012.Exhibition at the cultural complex in Alhoceima,Morocco
2012.Exhibition in KTO Karatay University,Konya,Turkey
2012.Exhibition at the cultural Russian center Rabat ,Morocco
2012.Ekshibition in Kuwait
2012.Exhibition in Atelier Oosterbosch (Gallery) Amsterdam
2012.EPK, DLUM Galley, Slovenia
2011.Sharm El Sheikh,Egypte
2011.Inter-Art Exhibition in Washington D.C.U
2011.Solo exhibition: Atrium the Hague,Netherland
2011.International Gallery bienaal festival of portrait,drawings tuzla , Bosnia and Hercigovina.
2011.Show Your Hope,Lublana,Slovenia
2011.Mozes en aaronkerk te Amsterdam
2011.Solo exhibitions Gallery Diversity & Art,Amsterdam,Netherlands
2011.Museum Antalya,Turkey
2011.Art Gallery, Sofia, Bulgaria
2011.Exhibition Geshaview Bulgaria
2011.Exhibition art for heart,hannover,Germany
2011.Pallati i kulturës Tetovë,Macedonia
2010.Gallery Berat,Albania
2010.Aperon Art Plus Gallery,Istanbul
2010.Torbny Gallery,Denmark
2010.Art Fair Istanbul,
2010.Wall for peace  w -afpiaap  sanski/ Sarajevo / Bosnia  Hercegovina
2010.Drawings Biennale,Museum,Romania,
2010.Artist for freedom rathaus Bensberg, Bergisch-Gladbachþ,Germany
2010.Art Fair China, world trade center Beijings
2010.Inter-art foundation,Romania,Gallery
2010.Amsterdam Rembrandplei
2010. Culturel and artfestival, Tepecik, Turkey
2010.Koloni Tetov, Macedonie, Gallery
2010.Louver Paris,France
2010.Artist for freedom galileo-park in Lennestadt Germany
2010.Sharm Ell Sheikh,Egypt
2010.Museum of Portalegre,Portugal
2010.Mannheim,Galerie Bohner,Germany
2010.Vigo,club financiero de vigo, the architect palacios Gallery, Spain
2010.Biennale in London Gagliardi Gallery, a group exhibition of selected artist from the Biennale of Chianciano
2009.England
2009. Exhibition National Museum Cotroceni Bucharest,Romania
2009.Exhibition circulating in few balkan countries Melenia art Gallery Bucharest,Romania
2009.Biennale of Chianciano,Italie-the art Museum of Chianciano Terme,Italy
2009.Jma Gallery Vienna, Austria
2008.Private Salon Weert, Netherlands
2008.Private Salon Kinrooi, Belgium
2008.Gallery Drente in hooghalen,Netherlands
2008.Gallery Sigvardson 08. maj Denmark
2008.Van Munster complex in Amersfoort The Netherlands group Gallery
2008.Gallery Sigvardson 02 februari Denmark
2007.Art process Trapani Sicilia Italy Gallery group
2006.Stichting Kunstcentrum Weert,The Netherlands group
2006.Paterskerk Weert,The Netherlands Gallery group
2006.Cigarenfabriek Delft , The Netherlands Gallery group
2006.Molenhof, The Netherlands group Gallery
2005.Paterskerk, The Netherlands group
2005.Molenhof, The Netherlands solo gallery
2005.Marziart Hamburg, Germany group Gallery
2005.Stichting Kunstcentrum Weert solo private
2005.Reasons to love the earth Utrecht group Museum
2005.Molenhof group Gallery
2004.Royal Schouwburg the Hague group or museum
2004.Vredenburg Utrecht group or Museum
2004.Arti et amicitiae Amsterdam group Museum
2004.Atelier route solo
2004.Kunstuitleen Tienschuur group Museum
2003.OBS  graswinkel government
2003.Atelier route solo
2003.Kunstuitleen Tienschuur group Museum
2003.Fontys end courts solo government
2003.Public library Nederweert solo government
2002.St. Teunis Kapele vault keeps out solo government
2000.Town hall keep out solo government
2000.Old café keep out the currency private solo
1999.Molenhof keep out solo Gallery
1997.Wommat District Duurstede ate solo Gallery
1997.Rural church abc-old one group or Gallery
1997.Peace church Utrecht group or Gallery
1997.Buurthuis the toll Utrecht group government
1997.Church Utrecht group or Gallery
1996.FNV Utrecht solo government
1996.EKKO Utrecht solo government
1996.Reception centre Utrecht group government
1996.Wommat district Duurstede ate solo Gallery
1996.Peace church Utrecht solo Gallery
1996.Park eye in already Utrecht group government
1996.Triumfatokerk Utrecht solo Gallery
1995.Reception Centre Utrecht solo government
1993.Unaryd Gallery Sweden group
1993.Bank government Unaryd Sweden solo
1992.Home of culture Shtimje Kosovo solo
1991.Theatre fair Pristine Kosovo group
1990.XVII fair Gallery Pristine Kosovo group jumps
1990.Autumn 16de Biennale Pristine Kosovo group
1988.Home of culture Shtimje Kosovo solo
1987.VII Biennale Drawing Pristine Kosovo group
1985.Private Gallery Pristine Kosovo group
1984.Autumn Fair Gallery Pristine Kosovo group
1984.Fair Gallery Pristine Kosovo group
1983.Sarajevo Gallery ex  Jugoslavia group
1983.Zagreb Gallery ex  Yugoslavia group
1983.Belgrade Gallery ex  Yugoslavia group
1983.Private Gallery Ferizaj group
1982.Zef Kolombi Gallery Ferizaj Kosovo group
1981.Zef Kolombi Gallery Ferizaj Kosovo group

*Publicationa*

2014.TV programa- Penza, Russia
2014. Book: Anthology Of Poetry 2014
2014. Saguenay, Qubec, Canada, newspaper
2013.PAINTER OF THE YEAR 2013 LNPSHA Pegasus ALBANIA .
2013.Book: from Banush Imeri Teacher who left traces in education 1955  2012  know names in Shtime.
2013.Review: from Eriola Azizoli Expres
2012.Jury lied international exhibitions in Oman
2012 From: Erjola Azizlolli Expres, publicaition
2012 Book: Art of the world  fromKaterina Theofili
2012 Faruk Tasholli Bota Sot newspaper
2011 Review from Ina Eskes MA of Art history
2011 Ese Kritike, Book: from Remzi Limani
2010 Egyptian art critic: Talaat Tbdul Aziz
2010 Interview: Michele Andree
2010 Review from Remzi Limani
2010 Interview: from Natasha Gunn
2009 Genius Book
2008 Tirsdag newspaper 29.januar
2006 June news the exactly Albart
2006 May newspaper Bota Sot diaspora
2006 May newspaper Zëri diaspora
2006 May newspaper Lajmi
2006 May newspaper Bota Sot diaspora
2006 May newspaper Bota Sot
2006 March newspaper Zëri diaspora
2006 February newspaper Bota Sot diaspora
2006 February newspaper Zëri diaspora
2006 January news the exactly Albart
2006 January 1. news the exactly Albart
2006 January 2.news the exactly Albart
2005 December newspaper Zëri diaspora
2005 Tineke Prins
December Book bald branch sing for green
2005 november newspaper sunday news
2005 October news the exactly Albart
2005 October newspaper Zëri diaspora
2005 October newspaper Bota Sot
2005 September newspaper Hamburg Abendblatt
2005 August newspaper Hoheluftbrucke
2005 August newspaper Hamburg live
2005 August newspaper Zëri diaspora
2005 August news the exactly Albart
2005 July newspaper Epoka e re
2005 July newspaper Land van Weert
2005 July newspaper the Trumpet
2003 July newspaper Koha Ditore
2003 July newspaper Fontys
2003 April newspaper the Trumpet
2003 May documentation and information of foundation centre
2003 March newspaper Fontys
2003 April Book Album Artium
2002 April newspaper country
1999 December newspaper daily the Limburger
1999 November Television TV keeps out interview
1997 Profession booklet cultural rondje
1996 Utrecht Television reportage
1996 February profession booklet cultural
1996 March Radio first left third right
1996 Newspaper Utrechts nieuwsblad
1995 March Television TV the Netherlands 2 reportage
1995 March Television TV the Netherlands 2 reportage
1994 Book Drite ne Lirikum
1990 Newspaper Rilindja
1987 June newspaper Rilindja
1983 Newspaper Rilindja
1983 Newspaper Zëri i Rinis
1982 October newspaper Rilindja
1982 Newspaper Zëri i Rinis

----------

